# Fishermen clash with Paris police ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7412852.stm


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

At least these guys stick together in what they believe unlike ourselves who shake the head at something we disagree with and carry on regardless a pity the government here wont help our fishermen who pay twice what the French do talk about going bankrupt indeed


----------

